# Good Grief!



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never EVER seen anything like it! My P. ornata female premolt stood tall at 8". Well today she molted, and she is a touch over 10"  I would never have believed it had I not seen it myself. The picture is not even as big as she is


----------



## Cocoa-Jin (Jun 21, 2008)

purtty! :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

Ya pretty freaking huge! I wonder what will happen on the next molt.......


----------



## Nich (Jun 21, 2008)

That's crazy. Power feed that beast w/ high temps.....lol.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have never EVER seen anything like it! My P. ornata female premolt stood tall at 8". Well today she molted, and she is a touch over 10"  I would never have believed it had I not seen it myself. The picture is not even as big as she is


10"??? Lets see measurement


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

I was waiting for a hater like you to post. You will have your ruler picture soon enough. She at least needs over night to harden up before I mess with her again.
Ok hater is the wrong word............ non believer there we go. Waiting for a non believer like you to post. Damn its getting late.


----------



## SNAFU (Jun 21, 2008)

You can use my "magic" ruler I take when I go out on the lake fishing   . It will give you whatever size you want! 
 Awesome pokie, she gets any bigger your gonna have to build on to the house! I'm waiting for the day when one of my female L.Para's hits that size.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 21, 2008)

That's one big freakin ornata ! My friend knows one guy which have an ornata 10.5-11'' .


----------



## crpy (Jun 21, 2008)

That is one beautiful spidey, 

jadespider sounds like my ex. lol


----------



## JColt (Jun 21, 2008)

Dang I'm jealous! Big and pretty! Nice pic too!


----------



## arachyd (Jun 21, 2008)

Aha!!!! Finally some evidence to the rumors that you feed your pokies steroids and vitamins and practice voodoo to make them breed and grow. It explains your unnatural success with them. Just kidding   She's beautiful.


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 21, 2008)

HOLY CRAP.  

I'm so jealous......:} 
Nice T., Ryan.


----------



## matthias (Jun 21, 2008)

Stunning Ryan.
Size, is that a Large KK? If so that embossed circle she has her leg on is between 1.5" and 2". So doing a little math, she is between 9 and 12 inches! 10"  sounds like a good estimate.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Thats a Huge Bi*ch  pretty too congrats that thing could eat my cat lol


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

†-MarK-† said:


> That's one big freakin ornata ! My friend knows one guy which have an ornata 11'' .


Here they come.... *waits patiently for "OH YEA i knew a GUY that KNEW a GUY that had an ornata that was 12"!*
  

Talkenlate, i know your going to prove me wrong here, but i just had to be that guy "nuh uhhhhh".... lol
Cheers


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 21, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Here they come.... *waits patiently for "OH YEA i knew a GUY that KNEW a GUY that had an ornata that was 12"!*
> 
> 
> Talkenlate, i know your going to prove me wrong here, but i just had to be that guy "nuh uhhhhh".... lol
> Cheers


Look .. that guy have about 100-150 adult pokies . If you are keeping spiders under 100% right conditions they will grow big . Search on this forum, there is a thread where was a ruller next to rosea molt .. it was 6-6,5'' . Yes.. 6-6,5'' big rosea . So i don't see why ornata could not reach 10,5-11'' . Ryan's ornata can go near that size too .


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

†-MarK-† said:


> Look .. that guy have about 100-150 adult pokies . If you are keeping spiders under 100% right conditions they will grow big . Search on this forum, there is a thread where was a ruller next to rosea molt .. it was 6-6,5'' . Yes.. 6-6,5'' big rosea . So i don't see why ornata could not reach 10,5-11'' . Ryan's ornata can go near that size too .


Whoa there.... 6" is not that "uncommon" for a G. rosea. Have seen plenty that size. Look up about any information source and you will see that the posted size for them is up to 6".
Cheers


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

And the posted size for ornata and rufilata is 10"+


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> And the posted size for ornata and rufilata is 10"+


Linky...... all the posts i have ever seen were 8.5" or something around those lines. I have NEVER seen a pokie bigger than 9". I would LOVE to be proved wrong on this, so please do so. And its probably just as accurate as all the postings saying large "birdeaters" get 12-13"+ etc. T. blondi maybe... the rest? Lets see...

What it all comes down to is here say is just that, post legit pics and i will be a believer . 

Cheers


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 21, 2008)

This is like in all organisms , some are bigger and some are smaller .The Human did grew to 9 foot or so too ,and it's almost unbelievably  . The same thing is whit animals.. some are a lot bigger , some stay smaller .


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Linky...... all the posts i have ever seen were 8.5" or something around those lines. I have NEVER seen a pokie bigger than 9". I would LOVE to be proved wrong on this, so please do so. And its probably just as accurate as all the postings saying large "birdeaters" get 12-13"+ etc. T. blondi maybe... the rest? Lets see...
> 
> What it all comes down to is here say is just that, post legit pics and i will be a believer .
> 
> Cheers


I have had a few rufilata in past that were over 10". I am not the only one that has had one at that size. I know these guys have had one at that size or bigger. And they advertise as such. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127227&highlight=tarantulas.com


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have had a few rufilata in past that were over 10". I am not the only one that has had one at that size. I know these guys have had one at that size or bigger. And they advertise as such.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127227&highlight=tarantulas.com


Pics.... pics.... pics....


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

I tried but I am going to have to wait till she hardens up some. She is not being nice.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I tried but I am going to have to wait till she hardens up some. She is not being nice.


Hehehe.... dont lose a finger trying to do it! I heard this species can be a bit more "edgy" than other pokies. 
Cheers


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I should have quit while I was ahead. I think I got the picture, but she split open two legs trying to run at warp speed. I think I have the bleeding stopped, but I bet she casts those two legs off.
Might as well post the ruler shot. It was not worth it thats for sure.:wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

You can see the blood in front right two legs.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 21, 2008)

OH damn thats messed up. I hope she turns out ok!!! Thats amazing though, thats the biggest pokie i have ever seen. Sorry about her legs . Did you try liquid bandage?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes that is what I used. It seems to have worked.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 21, 2008)

Ryan, please let her harden up, dont stress her up, I know they reach over 10" mark
u can post pics later


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Anastasia said:


> Ryan, please let her harden up, dont stress her up, I know they reach over 10" mark
> u can post pics later


Naaa I was thinking of taking her out for a walk tonight.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds like good advice, why scoff at it? You've already injured her once just trying to get pictures to prove how big she is.


----------



## Mina (Jun 22, 2008)

Well if you take her for a walk I hope you have a very strong leash and harness!!!
She is lovely Ryan!!  I hope her legs will be ok.  Keep us updated, I would hate for anything to happen to a lady as pretty as that one.


----------



## robc (Jun 22, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> And the posted size for ornata and rufilata is 10"+


That sucks that you have to prove yourself, I believe you, you are a very respected person on this board. Your T got injured because someone didn't believe you and that sucks.......For all you haters I have this to say......Ryan has forgotten more than most of you know........He knows this Sp better than anyone I know and probaly more than anyone you know, so quite second guessing him. You can clearly see with out a ruler the leg span of that T, The body is at least 3-3.5"......look at the legs there twice as long as the body= 10"+ pokie.........rob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Lorgakor said:


> Sounds like good advice, why scoff at it? You've already injured her once just trying to get pictures to prove how big she is.


Did it sound like I was planning to do more? I did not even touch her, I picked up the tank and she spazed out. I have never had that happen before. I did not see the bleeding till after I had taken the picture.Before yesterday I would have knowingly picked up any tank with a freshly molted T and not worried about it. But clearly that won't be happening again. Lesson learned. 



> Well I should have quit while I was ahead. I think I got the picture, but she split open two legs trying to run at warp speed. I think I have the bleeding stopped, but I bet she casts those two legs off.
> Might as well post the ruler shot. It was not worth it thats for sure.


 I have always found it weird that when someone on here makes a mistake and posts that they did so, the first replies are "dont do it again!" Ya think? :wall:


----------



## matthias (Jun 22, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Naaa I was thinking of taking her out for a walk tonight.


Well if you buy a saddle for her you can sell rides to small children...
"Mommy Mommy I want to go on the ornata ride!".

I do hope she is OK though.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 22, 2008)

First of all, Ryan im sorry about your T. I never thought by you taking a pic of it this would have happened. Now to the above comments i KNOW that Ryan is respected and has lots of experience in this hobby, i was simply wanting to see this because i have never seen it before. I was not trying to call him a "liar" or anything along those lines. And yes i feel it was my fault this freak incident happened. Im sorry Ryan, if she does not recover i am MORE than willing to reimburse you for your loss.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't be ridiculous you don't owe me anything. I have picked up plenty of tanks with freshly molted Ts and never had anything like this happen before. But now that it has you can bet it won't be happening again


----------



## robc (Jun 22, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Now to the above comments i KNOW that Ryan is respected and has lots of experience in this hobby, i was simply wanting to see this because i have never seen it before. I was not trying to call him a "liar" or anything along those lines.


That's cool...I was just wanting to make sure you knew he wasn't a liar...he's helped me out a great deal in this hobby....rob


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 22, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Don't be ridiculous you don't owe me anything. I have picked up plenty of tanks with freshly molted Ts and never had anything like this happen before. But now that it has you can bet it won't be happening again


Perhaps we both learned something out of this. However, i still feel as though things are not what they should be. I dont have a lot of money or anything along those lines, but i definately feel as though there is something on my part i must do to make things somewhat more right out of all of this. Buying you a new T could perhaps make us both feel better. Even if its just a G. rosea or something, i just would really like to do "something", ya know? Is there anything you have been wanting? Let me know...
Cheers


----------



## 7mary3 (Jun 22, 2008)

If it's any consolation, I've had this happen too Ryan. My 4" female OBT molted recently. I had to move her tank a few feet to get at some of the other ones, and when I did so, she freaked out. She wound up casting off her L1, L2 and her left pedipalp. And as in your situation, I've moved tanks of freshly molted Ts a number of times and never given it a second thought. I'll certainly be refraining from doing so in the future though.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 22, 2008)

robc said:


> That sucks that you have to prove yourself, I believe you, you are a very respected person on this board. Your T got injured because someone didn't believe you and that sucks.


I don' think this should have to be pointed out but no one MADE Ryan do anything. He's a human being of his own free will. And I'm pretty sure he wasn't held at gun point, even so, he still could have made a decision. 

I also think this was a tad over the top, as I never got the impression anyone was challenging him as it was more so aw struck and wanted to see it. It was posted BECAUSE it was something extraordinary, so obviously, people want to see more of it and possibly something to verify it to add to the enjoyment.


----------



## Lucara (Jun 23, 2008)

I hope she fixes herself Ryan. Shes stunning! The ornata are my fav pokies..<3


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I hope she made it alright.


----------



## chris 71 (Jul 2, 2008)

a bit of a problem on this forum is there is to many know it alls. so many people think they have to jump in and correct someone they THINK has less experience than them. and i am pretty sure i have seen the great spider god Ryan ask for ruler shots as much as anybody;P ;P


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 2, 2008)

easy to see why pokies are my favorite T's
Rev


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 2, 2008)

Ryan, how is she doing?  Did she cast the legs or did they heal up ok?


----------



## SoupyC (Jul 2, 2008)

How is she doing Talken? Any updates?


Edit: D'oh....helps to read the whole thread before posting I suppose.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 2, 2008)

She did not cast off any legs, instead I found her hanging on the side of the tank dead the next day. I don't feel much like talking anymore about this. So heckle away at me if you wish. Guess I deserve it.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn, sorry man...imo there is no blame on ANYONE in this, just a freak occurrence, no one should feel bad, except for the freakish loss of an awesome spider.


----------



## OldHag (Jul 2, 2008)

Ouch.. so sorry about that..


----------



## Niloticus (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Regardless of size in inches, that was one big girl! 

Niloticus


----------



## von_z (Jul 3, 2008)

This whole situation sucks, Ryan.  I'm sorry about that beautiful girl.  It's not your fault though.  You couldn't have possibly known that she would react like that.  I hope you have another one get that big.  To all the hecklers, I guarantee that Ryan knows more than all of you combined, so find another thread to post on.


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Man..........................................................





that is all Am gona say.


----------



## smof (Jul 4, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Ryan


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd like to see a ruler next to ANY 10" spider.  I would've gotten anxious to take pics too.  Sorry to hear that, happened to me too and I didn't even see any exterior damage.


----------



## SoupyC (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Talken...never easy to lose a pet.


----------



## Stamper (Jul 4, 2008)

I feel soooo sorry for you, you've got my condolences.


----------



## arachyd (Jul 5, 2008)

So sorry for you. She was a real beauty.


----------



## tony77tony77 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude I'm sorry about your big girl....damn thats sad. :8o :8o


----------

